# Upgraded Fuel system On stock Gtr



## boomtheroom (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Peeps!
Im getting ready to do my engine build and im thinking of things i can do before the car goes in to get the engine taken out and the work begins .I was thinking of getting 
Frenchie's performance in tank baffle kit(Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R In-Tank Surge Tank Kit "Track Edition" TE) running a walbro 450 as the lift pump
and a 525 as the main feed.. then running -8 lines feed and return to A radium fuel rail and matching Fpr.. I want to do this with the stock ecu and still drive the car around
until it time to drive it to where the build will start.. it currently is running 270rwkw on 15psi with a flashed stock ecu and steel wheel exhaust turbines.. being the only mods
Anyone see a problem doing this? ( i would bypass the factory fuel controller and just run the 2 fuel pumps through 2 dedicated relays triggered by the ecu.
Cheers! for any input.


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

As long as the return line and FPR are big enough to return near 90% of the fuel you gave the fuel rail this should work. But why you want such a Setup? A Walbro 470 pump in tank is good for 750hp and have a check valve for all day driving. This should also do what you need. No need for a 2nd external pump.


----------

